# تصميم دائرة الكترونية



## اشرف غانم (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اخوانى الاعزاء انا مهندس كهرباء قوى ومعرفتى في مجال الالكترونات لا تزيد عن معرفتى في اللغة الصينية (لا شىء)
لذلك اتمنى ان يفيدنى احدكم فى كيفية تكوين دائرة الكترونية 
دخلها 220 فولت متردد والخرج 40 فولت مستمر بشرط ان يكون جهد طرفى الخرج +40 وصفر
التيار لا تهم قيمته فانا لا احتاج الي تيار كبير
او دائرة اخرى 
دخلها 48 فولت مستمر (+24 و -24 ) والخرج 40 فولت مستمر ( +40 وصفر)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (21 فبراير 2009)

أى دائرة مضاعف جهد تقوم بالطلب الثانى أما الطلب الأول فما عليك إلاشراء محول عادى 220 إبتدائى..و18ثانوى....بخرج 18_0_18 متردد ..وعند إستعمال قنطرة رباعية لتوحيد التيار ..وصل الطرف18 والطرف الأخر18 وإهمل الصفر ثم ضع مكثف2200مايكرو 50 فولت أو أكبر قليلا...وسوف تحصل على مرادك ...ولتحصل عليه بدقة ماعليك إلا توصيل خرج الدائرة بعدالتوحيد بدائرة ريجيوليتر مثل 7840أوlM713H,>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 فبراير 2009)

ادخل على الرابط التالي وشوف دوائر power supply

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm


----------



## mohdmohdoo7 (22 فبراير 2009)

*RFID TAG design*

السلام عليكم و الله انا احتاج تصميم لدائرة rfid tag لاي تطبيق اريد الرد بسرعة او افادة سريعة


----------



## اشرف غانم (25 فبراير 2009)

عبد الحميد نور قال:


> أى دائرة مضاعف جهد تقوم بالطلب الثانى أما الطلب الأول فما عليك إلاشراء محول عادى 220 إبتدائى..و18ثانوى....بخرج 18_0_18 متردد ..وعند إستعمال قنطرة رباعية لتوحيد التيار ..وصل الطرف18 والطرف الأخر18 وإهمل الصفر ثم ضع مكثف2200مايكرو 50 فولت أو أكبر قليلا...وسوف تحصل على مرادك ...ولتحصل عليه بدقة ماعليك إلا توصيل خرج الدائرة بعدالتوحيد بدائرة ريجيوليتر مثل 7840أوlm713h,>>>>>>>>>>


الف شكر اخى العزيز 
انا بصراحة كنت خلاص يئست 
بالنسبة للقنطرة ليها اي مواصفات 
وبالنسبة بدائرة ريجيوليتر هل هو ic قطعة واحدة ام عبارة عن عدة مكونات 
ياريت لو امكن رسم تخطيطى للدائرة 
ياريت اي معلومات عن دائرة مضاعف جهد 
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## اشرف غانم (25 فبراير 2009)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> ادخل على الرابط التالي وشوف دوائر power supply
> 
> http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm


 
الف شكر اخى العزيز
في حكمة بتقول 
من اعطانى رغيفا فقد اطعمنى يوما اما من علمنى صنعه فقد اطعمنى الدهر كله


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## اسامةاحمد2010 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء من الاخوة الزملاء ارسال اسماء المواقع الالكترونية او الينك لها مجمعة لكى يستفيد الكل


----------



## محمد_9785 (26 يناير 2011)

الى الاخ الكريم بأمكانك شراء محول مدخلة 220 ومخرجة 20 فولت ds ووضع مقاومة متغيرة على احد الاطراف والتحكم بها حسب الفولطية المطلوبة طبعاً كيف تعرف قيمة الفولطية تربط جهاز قياس الفولتية على الطرفين من مخرج المحول وبأمكانك تغير الفولطية من المقاومة المتغيرة من 20 فولت ds فما دون الى الصفر حسب انت ما تريد بالنسبة للمقاومة المتغيرة موجوده في المسجلات والراديو الي تتحكم بالصوت الكل يعرفها مع تحياتي


----------



## MOHAMED EL AWADY (11 مارس 2011)

thanks a lot that is very good


----------



## ti9er (12 مارس 2011)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aziz_botta2002 (15 مايو 2011)

ساعدونى فى عمل دائرة 24 فولت dc لاانارة لمبة نيون 60 وات


----------



## صفوت سعد (12 أبريل 2013)

اريد دوائر تصنيع لمبات ليد بدء من 48 وات حتى 200 وات تعمل على ال 220 فولت مباشرة


----------

